# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Pegasus Touch Laser SLA Printer Forum >  Pegasus Touch - Servicing Help

## Frontier3D

Please move this if I am posting in the wrong place or if this has been covered before.

I am repairing a Pegasus Touch that is owned by a local school. I believe it was a KS backed unit. It sat out unused for about a year
before the teacher found me to help him make sense of it. So it has been working great for about 6 months now. Until the other day.

It froze up about 12 layers into a print job, and just sat there resetting. Rebooting it 9 times out of 10 would return a screen with a lightbulb
and 3 IP addresses, it's IP 192.168.1.9, 192.168.7.2, 127.0.0.1 (local), with "Overwriting eMMC in 30 seconds", followed by a loading bar and then resetting.

The remaining 1 out of 10 times I rebooted it, it would get to the normal screen. It even let me update the firmware. But whenever I printed something
it would get about 5 mins in and the screen would go black, and keep resetting, showing the message above.

On a related note. I tried to find the printable laser calibration page before all this happened and couldn't find it anywhere,
I even emailed FSL3D twice with no response. So until I found this page I was thinking it was hopeless finding any help.

Any ideas?

----------


## doobie

That doesn't sound good. ""Overwriting eMMC in 30 seconds"" sounds like it may have overridden the eMMC which means it may have corrupted the install. You'd either need to contact FSL3D or if you guys are good at programming I'm working on an open source firmware...  I've had mixed success with my prints; of course when I stop watching it is when the prints fail and burn my VAT  :Wink:

----------

